
Bond's number is up: black female actor 'is the new 007' - SettembreNero
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/jul/15/lashana-lynch-new-007-james-bond-daniel-craig
======
amoitnga
I don't see the point of it. Even if it's good, it's not going to be a Bond
film, it'll be a film about some sort of special agent, not a James Bond film.
Why not create a new original thing, where the lead character played by a
female and build on top of it. Why do they need to mess with the existing
working formula... I just don't get it. But at the same time, can't say few
latter Bond films where all that good, so maybe it'll shake some things up in
a good way, although at this point, I don't really believe they can make a
good Bond film.

~~~
happytoexplain
I've never really understood the common concern that arises when some
established character's race/gender/other-intrinsic-trait is changed (even if
it's a different person in canon), where the proposal is "now it's not the
same, just make it something new and leave the existing brand name unchanged."
I totally understand not wanting a beloved character to change that
dramatically, but after enough decades it just seems like a rational thing to
try as a story writer. Why start a new universe when we have an existing one
that, while quite worn, still has loads of great pre-existing
characterisation, lore, and recognition?

~~~
Damogran6
It's not an issue...so long as the replacement is worthy. But many times it's
used as a marketing gimmick to prop up a bad story.

------
dole
more accurate headline: black female actor is the new 007 (code name, not
Bond). assuming she's using the number in the movie until he comes out of
retirement and either she's killed (cliche) or relents (better) or otherwise.

------
lidHanteyk
I appreciate gender-bending. It is a time-honored tradition in the theatrical
arts.

------
Overtonwindow
I’m curious why they didn’t just retire it.

~~~
samcday
You're curious why they're not retiring a film franchise that consistently
pulls in hundreds of millions of dollars of profit with every installment? :)

~~~
siphon22
It will be worth it to see if they'll still pull that much after this change.
Can't wait

~~~
patentatt
Yeah, is a female 007 going to retain the same borderline “me too” hyper-
sexuality of the traditional James Bond character? It would be a strangely
empowering move, I think: portraying a male 007 as ‘slutty’ has been accepted,
would audiences accept a female version of it? What’s the opposite of
“womanizer?”

~~~
siphon22
Thats an interesting point. I suppose the female variant of womanizer is a
"maneater". It will be cool to see what directon they go with her. But it
wouldve been even cooler if she made a name for herself with a name or code
that hasnt been used before or isnt as ubiquitous. The way it is presented it
seems like a low effort way to raise up minorities for social justice.

